# Aksium/fulcrum/shimano etc 700c wheels rim brake



## MY95 (14 Sep 2016)

Hi all
Looking for a pair of new/fairly new/VGC mavic aksium/fulcrums/shimano r500/501/rs10/rs010 or similar (budget of up to £100)
What have people got for sale?
Thanks
Matthew


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2016)

might want to specify budget


----------



## MY95 (14 Sep 2016)

Cheers Vickster! Edited


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2016)

Campag Khamsin are nice to ride

https://www.merlincycles.com/campagnolo-khamsin-asymmetric-wheel-set-76084.html

Remember you need 11 speed shimano compatible

And delivering wheels costs around £15 or more

But why not try the new bike first?


----------



## MY95 (14 Sep 2016)

They are some light wheels for the money! Out of stock though in 11 speed :/ And 18 spokes could be an issue when im 81kg! I just get the feeling the standard ones are utter crap Vickster! http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPXR3QQR/exal-xr3-700c-rims-on-quando-quick-release-hubs


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

Yeah you might as well buy new for that budget as Khamsins, RS11s, RS21s, Fulcrum R7 can all be had about that price, ditto various other ones... or some of these... https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano-105-mach-road-wheel-sale-56017.html

or just ride the ones that come with it. bb


----------



## MY95 (15 Sep 2016)

Thanks for the advice! Yeah they were the ones I was looking at, how bad are the standard ones ive mentioned?


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

MY95 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Yeah they were the ones I was looking at, how bad are the standard ones ive mentioned?



Ive no idea but they'll probably be okay. I run Shimano RS31 on one of my bikes, they ain't especially light but they're well made and imho look great - check that Merlin link, they're selling for £100 a pair at the mo, and you can pick black or white!

RS21s are a bit lighter, but less good looking imho, and less aero.

Fulcrums last very well, in my experience. I liked my old Racing 5s so much I bought a new pair instead of blowing more money on expensiver upgrades.

bb


----------



## MY95 (15 Sep 2016)

Thanks, Yes would be going for Fulcrums if I was buying a brand new set as they are £100 at the moment with tyres and wheel bags


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

Bite their hands off.


----------



## MY95 (15 Sep 2016)

Tempted, but im going to see how long the currents last unless I can get a cheap deal nearly new on the forum/eBay, will have a year warranty on the standard wheels/build so will just use the bike loads the first few weeks and see how they last!


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2016)

MY95 said:


> They are some light wheels for the money! Out of stock though in 11 speed :/ And 18 spokes could be an issue when im 81kg! I just get the feeling the standard ones are utter crap Vickster! http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPXR3QQR/exal-xr3-700c-rims-on-quando-quick-release-hubs


Do you mean the Khamsins? They are out of stock for campag not shimano

I'm heavier than you and have ridden them happily


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

MY95 said:


> Tempted, but im going to see how long the currents last unless I can get a cheap deal nearly new on the forum/eBay, will have a year warranty on the standard wheels/build so will just use the bike loads the first few weeks and see how they last!



Or buy the fulcrum now while they're cheap and keep them in storage. They don't come at 100 quid too often.


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2016)

The Fulcrum 7s are around £100 (basically same as the Khamsins), OP doesn't say which variant are £100


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2016)

I was going to link to the Khamsins at Merlin, but see that I have been beaten to it. I have ridden thousands of miles on mine and like them. The only problem was the freehub not engaging from time to time. A cheap replacement spring and a clean and lube sorted that out.

I have Aksiums on another bike. They are pretty good value for money too.


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> The Fulcrum 7s are around £100 (basically same as the Khamsins), OP doesn't say which variant are £100



I couldn't find Fulcrum R7s for £100 anywhere, which is what the OP said they would cost them. I assumed they were looking for Shimano fit as they bought a Planet X RT58 didn't they, which is Shimano geared?

BB


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> I couldn't find Fulcrum R7s for £100 anywhere, which is what the OP said they would cost them. I assumed they were looking for Shimano fit as they bought a Planet X RT58 didn't they, which is Shimano geared?
> 
> BB


He is now getting Fulcrum Racing fitted gratis by PX, they are the entry level ones I think and £100 at PX


----------



## MY95 (15 Sep 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> I couldn't find Fulcrum R7s for £100 anywhere, which is what the OP said they would cost them. I assumed they were looking for Shimano fit as they bought a Planet X RT58 didn't they, which is Shimano geared?
> 
> BB



Yes Shimano 105 in full, so yes need a shimano fit wheel, but as Vickster has already said I have some Fulcrums sorted courtesy of Planet , very happy! Just waiting for the bike to be delivered now, cant wait!  

These are the wheels http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPFURSPO/fulcrum-racing-sport-clincher-wheelset

So the spec of the new bike:

Frame/Fork

Planet X RT-58a Alloy Frame 56cm (1410g)
Planet X RT-58a Carbon Fork with Alloy Steerer (580g)

Wheels/Tyres

Fulcrum Racing Sport Clincher 2016 (1882g)
Continental Ultrasport 2 Wired Tyre 700c Black 25mm with Vavert 700c Inner Tube / 18-25mm / Presta / 40mm (860g total)

Groupset (2.5kg)

Shimano 105 BR-5800 Road Brake Caliper Front and Rear Black 
Shimano 105 CS-5800 Cassette 11 Speed 11-28T 
Shimano HG-600 SIL-TEC 11 Speed Chain 116 Links
Shimano 105 FC-5800 Chainset With BB 172.5mm 50-34T 
Shimano 105 FD-5800 Front Mech Braze On with Band on Clamp 34.9mm 
Shimano 105 RD-5800 Rear Mech 11 Speed Short Cage 
Shimano 105 ST-5800 STI Levers 

Finishing Kit/Other

FSA Orbit C-40 No.42 ACB Tapered Headset 9 mm with FSA Top Cap And Star Nut 
Planet X Mid Rise UnderBB Cable Guide 
Planet X Headset Spacer Set 1 1/8" 10mm + 10mm + 10mm + 5mm 
Planet X Gear Cable Barrel Adjuster For Road Bikes
Planet X Soft Touch Handlebar Tape Black 
Selcof Zeta 6061 Alloy Road Bar 42cm Matt Black 31.8mm Clamp 
San Marco Ponza Saddle Cromo Steel Black 
Planet X 6061T6 Forged Alloy Seatclamp Bolt Up 34.9mm 
Planet X Light Alloy Seatpost 31.6mm Polished Black 
Selcof KA04 Aluminium Stem 31.8mm 100mm Black


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

Nice summary 

Don't be surprised if those weights are, er, "creative" - ex. my Fulcrum Racing 5s "1645 grams" are actually 1730 grams.

I'm still surprised the Giant Defy felt so heavy by comparison. I used to have a Defy 3 and weighed the fork one time while I was doing the headset up - 540 grams.

The Px frame may be a bit lighter than an aluminium Defy's but it wouldn't be appreciable, and Defy frames are v highly regarded for power transfer and some kind of alchemic mix of comfort and speed - lowest weight isn't always the clinching factor in performance.

Anyway - enjoy - and by the way, pictures, or it never happened.

bb


----------



## MY95 (15 Sep 2016)

Cheers! I like having things laid out so I can see the size of the parts etc if I need to replace/upgrade for any reason 
Those fulcrums will still be a nicer and lighter wheel than those awful exal things! Yeah it did just feel a bit sluggish! And very expensive compared to this for the same spec (even the grand one didnt have full 105, just part 105!) So wasnt a fan, these things just seemed seriously good VFM!
That is true yeah, haha I havent even got it yet! :P should be delivered to me on tues/Weds if all goes well with the build tomorrow!
Will upload pics asap!
Cheers!


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2016)

You'll want to change that tape asap. Stock tape is generally pants and the PX no exception  lizardskins ftw!


----------



## MY95 (15 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> You'll want to change that tape asap. Stock tape is generally pants and the PX no exception  lizardskins ftw!



Will see how I find it! Cheers


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2016)

MY95 said:


> Will see how I find it! Cheers


Thin I bet lol! I did 80 miles on stock tape on my new Boardman CX and I had numb fingers for days despite gel mitts!

Did you make sure the bars are the correct width for you on the build? Get your shoulders measured? 42cm is standard for bloke bike but might be too narrow or wide. Can always change with the tape


----------



## MY95 (15 Sep 2016)

I have fairly wide shoulders, and 40 or 42 was the only options there were, so went for the 42


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

MY95 said:


> Cheers! I like having things laid out so I can see the size of the parts etc if I need to replace/upgrade for any reason
> Those fulcrums will still be a nicer and lighter wheel than those awful exal things! Yeah it did just feel a bit sluggish! And very expensive compared to this for the same spec (even the grand one didnt have full 105, just part 105!) So wasnt a fan, these things just seemed seriously good VFM!
> That is true yeah, haha I havent even got it yet! :P should be delivered to me on tues/Weds if all goes well with the build tomorrow!
> Will upload pics asap!
> Cheers!



Nice one! As the feller once said, the team with the best data, wins. I like to see someone who has gone to the trouble of researching and organising in their mind the available facts.

I look at wheelsets as a daily window shopping routine, and occasionally buy a pair, and I have yet to find Fulcrum letting me down. Good choice imho.


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> Thin I bet lol! I did 80 miles on stock tape on my new Boardman CX and I had numb fingers for days despite gel mitts!
> 
> Did you make sure the bars are the correct width for you on the build? Get your shoulders measured? 42cm is standard for bloke bike but might be too narrow or wide. Can always change with the tape



Of course it might depend on the rider's hands and distributions... I generally find my thinner taped race-oriented bike less tingly than the uprighter, cushtier one, and I've stopped wearing gloves too.

bb


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2016)

I don't have the issue on my other bikes with 3.2mm Lizardskin loveliness  nor can I see or feel the cables through as with thin cork tape


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> I don't have the issue on my other bikes with 3.2mm Lizardskin loveliness


oh for sure. horses for courses etc. just saying like, I think I have one of those bodies that works better with less wrap.


----------



## MY95 (15 Sep 2016)

Thanks very much Bonsa, I like to keep important data and stuff neat and tidy and easy to find (would be nothing worse than in a few years time struggling to find/having no data on the bike to rely on for buying new parts!) 
Yeah id find id have more control with less tape, but maybe not as comfortable with road vibrations etc, will have to wait and see when I get the bike! All down to the individual though. Just going to use it daily for the 1st week to enjoy it/ make sure theres no teething problems! But yes very happy that its coming with the fulcrums as they seem to have many good reviews.
Cheers


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

One day you will have a pair of Fulcrum Racing Zero and then it will all be quite academic


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2016)

Or some pukka handbuilts


----------



## MY95 (15 Sep 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> One day you will have a pair of Fulcrum Racing Zero and then it will all be quite academic



They are light, would certainly lighten your wallet also! Just couldn't spend £500-700 on a set of wheels! The whole bike was only £549 aha, keeping it as low cost as possible now  Will upgrade the tubes/tyres once the tyres wear out but just going to ride it and enjoy it  Doesnt need any upgrades now IMO now its got the fulcrum wheels rather than the other low quality ones.


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

MY95 said:


> They are light, would certainly lighten your wallet also! Just couldn't spend £500-700 on a set of wheels! The whole bike was only £549 aha, keeping it as low cost as possible now  Will upgrade the tubes/tyres once the tyres wear out but just going to ride it and enjoy it  Doesnt need any upgrades now IMO now its got the fulcrum wheels rather than the other low quality ones.



Yeah, you say that now...


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> Or some pukka handbuilts



For me the holy grail would be a pair that was hand built that had the aesthetics of a factory pair!

Mind you I sometimes think about the Grand Tour bikes... they have factory wheels surely, so that they can be easily switched over and there's a consistency to the race product? In this regard I would be quite happy with a pair of these on my fast bike...

https://www.evanscycles.com/shimano...wAd1cx6FtpOcXZU-5XHIrSzOAQb4SaUvXEaAhfM8P8HAQ


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2016)

My handbuilts look great

Most factory wheels, especially with deep rims, are horrid..each to their own though


----------



## bonsaibilly (16 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> My handbuilts look great
> 
> Most factory wheels, especially with deep rims, are horrid..each to their own though



Ah well that's the whole vive la de'france - I love a bit of stickered up nonsense


----------



## jack smith (5 Oct 2016)

did you get sorted? ive some aksiums up for sale


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2016)

jack smith said:


> did you get sorted? ive some aksiums up for sale


Planet X actually fitted some Fulcrums to his bike from new so I assume he's sorted


----------



## MY95 (21 Oct 2016)

jack smith said:


> did you get sorted? ive some aksiums up for sale



Have you still got these? Disc version I presume, PM me a few details please.


----------

